# مامميزات «الهوتميل ماسنجر»؟



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*:smil8:مامميزات «الهوتميل ماسنجر»؟:smil8:*​ *المميزات عديدة ومن أبرزها:*
*1- معرفة الأشخاص المتصلين في نفس الوقت، وتبادل              الرسائل الفورية معهم، والتحدث مع كل واحد منهم على حدة أو استضافة              أربعة منهم في إطار واحد بحيث يكون النقاش جماعياً.*
*2- إجراء المكالمات الهاتفية إلي أي مكان في              العالم نظير مقابل ضئيل لايقارن بتكلفة الاتصال الاعتيادية، وهذه              الخدمة متاحة لدول معينة دون دول أخرى.*
*3- الحديث الصوتي بدلاً من الكتابة النصية، حيث              يمكن إجراء الاتصال الصوتي المباشر مع زملائك باستخدام الميكرفون              والسماعات.*
*4- مشاركة الصور وإرسال الملفات وتبادلها مع              الأطراف المتصلة الأخرى.*
*5- متابعة البريد والإعلام بأي بريد جديد يصل              على الهوتميل وعدد الرسائل الجديدة الواردة.*
*6- خدمة «السبورة البيضاء» أو الخدمة التفاعلية              المباشرة، وهي متاحة فقط للإصدار الخاص بنظام التشغيل (XP) حيث يمكن أي              طرف متصل من الدخول على جهازك ومساعدتك في حل مشاكلك التقنية متى أردت              ذلك وقمت باستدعائه.*
*وغيرها من المميزات الأخرى التي سترد لاحقاً.*
*كيف يستخدم البرنامج؟*​ *أولاً: لابد من أن يكون لديك بريد إلكتروني في «الهوتميل              HOTMAIL» ويمكن الحصول عليه من خلال زيارة الموقع: www.hotmail.com.*
*ثانياً: قم بتحميل الإصدار الأخير من البرنامج              من خلال الرابط المدون في الجدول، مع العلم أن حجم البرنامج لايتجاوز              (400) كيلوبايت.*
*ثالثا: بعد تحميل البرنامج، ستجده قد قام بوضع              نفسه في شريط المهام بجانب الساعة. قم بالنقر عليه نقراً مزدوجاً حيث              سيفتح لك مربعاً حوارياً يطالبك بكتابة بريدك في الهوتميل والرقم السري..              قم بكتابة المطلوب ثم اضغط «موافق» وبذلك يعمل البرنامج، مع ملاحظة              ضرورة القيام بالخطوات السابقة وأنت متصل بالإنترنت.*
*رابعاً: لكي تقوم بعملية المحادثة لابد أن تضيف              من تريد محادثتهم ويلزم ذلك أن يكون لديهم:*
*1) بريد على الهوتميل.*
*2) برنامج الهوتميل ماسنجر.*
*3) أن يكونوا على اتصال في الوقت الذي تكون فيه              على الإنترنت.*
*وطريقة الإضافة تستلزم منك معرفة العناوين              البريدية لمن تريد إضافتهم ومن ثم الذهاب إلى «إضافة جهة اتصال» وكتابة              العنوان البريدي لمن تريد إضافته في قائمتك، وبمجرد أن يقوم الشخص الذي              تريد محادثته بفتح الماسنجر سيجد صندوقاً حوارياً يخبره برغبتك في              إضافته إلى قائمة الاتصال ويعطيه الخيار بين القبول والرفض.*
*متفرقات ماسنجرية!!*​ *ما معنى «الحظر»؟*​ *هي خاصية تجعلك تشاهد المتصل بينما هو لايشاهدك،              وهي غالباً ماتستخدم في التعامل مع غير المرغوب بهم أو في حالة انشغال              المتصل. وينصح باستخدام هذه الخاصية عند الرغبة في حذف جهة اتصال معينة              فقبل القيام بعملية الحذف لابد من القيام بعملية الحظر، لأن الحذف دون              الحظر يحذف جهة الاتصال من قائمتك فقط، بينما الجهة الأخرى تراك في              قائمتها رغم حذفك لها!!*
*كيف تعرف هل أنت محذوف أم لا من قائمة معينة؟*
*من قوائم الماسنجر اذهب إلى «أدوات» ثم «خيارات»              ثم «الخصوصية» وستجد قائمتين «السماح» و«الحظر».*
*اتجه إلى قائمة «الحظر» واذهب للاسم الذي تريد              معرفة هل مازلت لديه في القائمة أم لا، وانقر عليه بالزر الأيمن، من              خلال القائمة التي ستظهر لك، إذا رأيت خيار «حذف» بوضع التمكين فهذا              يعني أنك محذوف من قائمته وإن كان في حالة عدم التمكين فالعكس صحيح.*
*هل يمكن الحديث مع شخص غير مضاف              في القائمة؟*​ *نعم، لكن بشرط أن يكون الطرف الآخر متصلاً              بالماسنجر، وتتم المحادثة عبر «أدوات» ثم «إرسال رسالة فورية» ثم «جهة              اتصال أخرى» وفي النافذة قم بكتابة البريد الإلكتروني لمن تريد محادثته              واضغط «موافق» وستجد أن الحوار بدأ معه.*
*هل يمكن استخدام الماسنجر ببريد آخر غير              الهوتميل؟*
*نعم، يمكنك ذلك وإن كان لديك بريد «ياهو yahoo»              أو «أين ayna» وذلك عبر الخطوات التالية:*
*في بداية تشغيلك للماسنجر «النافذة التي تحتوي              اسم المستخدم وكلمة السر» ستجد في النافذة نفسها عبارة «Microsoft              Passport» قم بالضغط عليها.*
*بعد الضغط عليها ستفتح لك صفحة تطلب منك بعض              البيانات المتعلقة باسم بريدك الذي تريد أن تستخدم البرنامج من خلاله.*
*وفي الخطوة الأخيرة سترسل رسالة تأكيد على بريدك              للتأكيد على الاشتراك والتأكد من أن البريد هو بريدك فعلاً.*
*وبعد ذلك يمكنك استخدام الماسنجر وإن لم يكن              لديك بريداً إلكترونياً لدى الهوتميل.*
*هل يمكن كتابة اسم بدلاً من              البريد الإلكتروني في قائمة الماسنجر؟ *​ *يمكن ذلك بالذهاب إلى «أدوات» ثم «خصائص» ثم «إعدادات              شخصية» ثم اكتب الاسم الذي تريده في مستطيل «اسم العرض» وسيكون هو              الاسم الذي سيظهر لدى الآخرين في قوائمهم.*
*هل يمكن أخفاء الاسم فلا يظهر لدى قوائم الآخرين؟*
*يمكن ذلك بطرق متعددة:*
*1- اختيار وضعية «الظهور دون اتصال».*
*2- ضغط مفتاحي «SHIFT+1» في الوقت نفسه.*
*3- الذهاب إلى «أدوات» ثم «خيارات» ثم تظليل              الاسم ثم الضغط على مفتاحي «ALT+CAPS LOCK» والاستمرار بالضغط مع كتابة              رقم «0158» ثم «موافق».*
*هل يمكن أن يخترق الكومبيوتر من              خلال البرنامج؟*​ *يعتمد الأمر على ثقتك بمن تحاوره ومدى تحصين              جهازك ببرامج الحماية.*
*وهناك ملف في إصدار الماسنجر الأخير يؤدي إلى              ثغرة أمنية تسهل عملية التجسس والاختراق وهو ملف «Load QM» ويبلغ حجمه              (8) كيلوبايت، ويمكن التخلص منه عبر الخطوات التالية:*
*«ابدأ» ثم «تشغيل» ثم يكتب في سطر التشغيل «mscon              fig» ثم «موافق».*
*ومن خلال نافذة «قائمة بدء التشغيل» التي ستظهر              ابحث عن اسم الملف وقم بإلغاء الإشارة من أمامه ثم قم بإعادة التشغيل.*
*أحياناً لايمكن الدخول إلى برنامج الماسنجر. فما              هو السبب؟*
*يعود ذلك إلى أحد أمور:*
*1- عدم كتابة اسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور بشكل              صحيح.*
*2- الضغط الشديد على خدمة الماسنجر وازدحام              مستخدميه الذين يصلون إلى أكثر من 50 مليون مستخدم في أنحاء العام.*
*3- وجود برامج الحماية التي تعطل استخدام              البرنامج، حيث توضع في أعلى مستوى للحماية فتقوم بتعطيل أي برنامج يقوم              بفتح منافذ في الجهاز كبرنامج (Zone Alarm) على سبيل المثال.*
*ولايفوتنا التنبيه على ضرورة استخدام هذا              البرنامج ومثله من البرامج بما يحقق الفائدة ويعين على الخير، والتأدب              في الحديث مع المتصلين والابتعاد عن اللغو وغثاء الألسن وعدم إشغال              الطرف الآخر إلا بما يفيد.:t9:*


----------



## fns (16 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا اخى كليم
شكرا كليم على المعلومات الجميلة
ربنا يباركك اخى


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2008)

fns قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا اخى كليم
> شكرا كليم على المعلومات الجميلة
> ربنا يباركك اخى



شكرا" fns
على مرورك الكريم
ربنا يباكك
سلام المسيح


----------



## trank (19 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااا وصلو من اجلىىىىى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا متى الموضوع رائع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ميرسى يا متى الموضوع رائع
> ربنا يباركك​*



*بالخدمة يا فندم
شكرا"swety koky girl
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسي جدا جدا على الموضوع الحلو دا *

*انا بصراحة ايميلي المفضل على الهوت ميل *

*مش عارفة لية مش بحب الياهو 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *ميرسي جدا جدا على الموضوع الحلو دا *
> 
> *انا بصراحة ايميلي المفضل على الهوت ميل *
> 
> ...



*وحضرتي كمان
ههههههههههههه
مشكورة اخت فراشة على ردك الجميل
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 سبتمبر 2008)

معلومات راااااائعه يا كليم 
مرسىىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات راااااائعه يا كليم
> مرسىىىىىىى جدا
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*شكرا" كوكو مان 
مرورك عزيز
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2008)

trank قال:


> شكرااااا وصلو من اجلىىىىى



شكرا" trank
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح


----------



## الاسيوي (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الوافر


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا"  trank
على المرور
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا"  اخ   الاسيوي
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------

